# Incision itching!



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

TT four days ago. My skin is sensitive to glues and tape and the itching is driving me nuts! Any suggestions! Other than a cheese grater?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You might be allergic to the glue or the steri strips. Try some Benadryl and see if that helps. If it does, you might want to call your doctor and see if there are some options.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep a cool pack on it as well as taking an antihistamine.


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought I might get one of those cones like they put on dogs.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Isn't itching part of healing?

I have had many wounds on the skin throughout Life and itching has been part of the healing process.

Let it breath as much as you can with no bandage.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I turned out to be allergic to the steri strips (which was weird because I'm not allergic to latex), so my doctor removed mine early. My incision was red, itchyitchyitchy and swollen before he removed the strips. I would call your surgeon if it's driving you nuts.


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

It's better now. My skin is very sensitive to everything. I think the tape isn't as full of the offending stuff as it was. The cat hair helps.


----------

